# Ford 4000 service manual



## Amacron7 (Jun 5, 2018)

I am in the process of buy a property that come with a 67 4000 gas. I have downloaded the operators manual and will go through that. My question is where is the best place to buy/ download the service manual for it. Are most of the downloads just a scanned manual not real good quality or is there a better place to buy one that maybe is pdf with hyperlinks?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The Operator´s Manual contains service instructions. This one is a bit better than the one on this site´s Manuals section, with a neat "Lubrication and Maintenance Chart" (pdf page 52):
www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf


----------



## Amacron7 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you.


----------

